# Beer



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Recently, scientists for Health Canada suggested that the results of a
recent analysis revealed the presence of female hormones in beer, and
suggested that men should take a look at their beer consumption. The theory
is that drinking beer makes men turn into women. To test the theory, 100 men
were each fed 6 pints of beer within a one-hour period. It was then observed
that 100% of the men gained weight, talked excessively without making sense,
became overly emotional, couldn't drive, failed to think rationally, argued
over nothing, had to sit down while urinating and refused to apologize when
wrong. No further testing is planned.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I drink, therefor I am - woman? I wish I had known before I slept with that lesbian! :lol:

The Nickster :smoking:


----------

